# Papaya?



## Zhaneel (Mar 23, 2011)

I need to add more Vitamin A to Wicket's diet, and I've heard that papaya has plenty of it and is on the safe foods list as well! However, there are multiple types of papaya (we have Mexican papaya in the house right now, as opposed to Hawaiian papaya), and none of the lists I found specified which type is okay for tiels. Are both (or all, I don't know if there are more than those two) of them okay to eat?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont think theres a difference 

i give mine dried papaya and they LOVE it. though be warned, as it happened to me, if the droppings turn orange. i gave them to munch and she ate them so much that her droppings were orange and i thought she was ill but the vet said it was from her diet LOL


----------



## Zhaneel (Mar 23, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> i dont think theres a difference
> 
> i give mine dried papaya and they LOVE it. though be warned, as it happened to me, if the droppings turn orange. i gave them to munch and she ate them so much that her droppings were orange and i thought she was ill but the vet said it was from her diet LOL


Haha, I've had poop-color scares before. His old feed (before we switched to pellets) had seeds that were dyed red and when I saw red poops I just about had a heart attack. XD

I'll try him on fresh papaya first, I suppose, but the dried papaya suggestion is an excellent one as I can leave that in his tray without fear of it spoiling. Thanks!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and its cheap! i get it by the pound at bulk food stores and the flock loves it and its a healthy treat


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

dried papaya would be easier too, papaya (we call it paw paw here) can get pretty messy!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well then looks like I'm going to the feed store tomorrow for some dried papaya!


----------



## Zhaneel (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll give him the fresh papaya since we already have it, but I'll definitely get dried for next time! Thanks for the help, everyone


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

That sounds fabulous. I love papaya. I will give some to Lulu too.


----------

